# Broken CPU Fan Bracket



## billbus (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Tech Support Forums,

I have a Gigabyte Technology GA-K8N Pro-SLI board on which the CPU Fan bracket (the black frame surrounding the CPU) appears to have broken. The small plastic tab on the bottom of the bracket broke off and fell to the bottom of the case.

I discovered this when the PC suddenly stopped, fans and all. Upon reset, it would stop again within 10-30 seconds.

I thought it was the Power supply, so I went out and purchased one. When reinstalling the power supply I noticed that the CPU fan was loose. In trying to get the fan clamp back on, I noticed the small part at the bottom of the case. 

Basically, without the small tab, the fan will not fit snugly on top of the CPU. If the fan goes loose, the PC goes off.

Is it possible to replace this bracket? It seems like it would be a fairly standard part. Or will I need to replace the motherboard?

Thanks for your help.

Bill B.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello Bill and welcome to TSF :wave:



In your shoes I would opt for a replacement cpu cooler such as the zalman 9500



it has a replacement support mount for the zalman cooler anyway, which requires you to remove the original plastic mounting frame :wink:

http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view_flash.asp?strFlash=/upload/product/CNPS9500.swf


if you need a cheaper version you probally could get away with the 7700


these coolers work far better than the stock versions any way :wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view_flash.asp?strFlash=/upload/product/CNPS7700.swf







*click on the tab for socket 754,939,940*


----------



## billbus (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Linderman,

This is good information and links. 

The 9500's fan and cooler arrangement looks a lot like my fan, which has AMD on the fan hub. I haven't gone in to try to find the model of it yet.

It looks like on the 9500's fan for the Socket 939 board uses the same plastic frame as on the motherboard. Unlike the Socket 775 which does apparently replace the frame. I may be mistaken here. But the graphic didn't show the installation of the frame as the other socket graphics showed.

However, I'll do some more research.

Thank you again.

Happy Trails,

Bill B.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with any zalman cooler, their frame replaces the original motherboard cpu heatsink mounting frame >>>>>>>>>>>> thats GUARANTEED


----------

